# Suilven steams on.



## billywinkle (Mar 26, 2006)

Good news for the former Calmac ferry Suilven.

http://www.fijitimes.com/story.aspx?id=244207


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Great news - One of my favorite ships when on the NZ Cook Strait run.


----------



## billywinkle (Mar 26, 2006)

An article showing Suilven on floating dock.
http://www.fijisun.com.fj/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Shipping-19th-June-2013-.pdf


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billywinkle.m.today.03:57.re:suilven steams on.thanks for posting the link.shes had a great career,regards ben27


----------



## Diesel Dan (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, she was also a good performer on the Ullapool-Stornoway route.


----------

